# Wheat Bran



## jamie1888 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is Wheat Bran OK to use on a cut? 

I see most people add oat bran to foods to add fiber. However, wheat bran is almost pure fiber with 1 net carb per serving. So, this seems like a better choice for someone trying to keep carbs and cals on the low side. 

1/4C Wheat Bran
30 cals
.5g fat
carbs 7g
fiber 6g
protein 3g


----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

yah it's loaded with fiber that keeps you full and flushes you out.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not a fan of wheat bran.  Try oat bran instead.  I think staying away from wheat is a better choice while cutting.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

I used what bran for awhile and i actually found i cut up relatively well while using it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone is different and knowing her plan for weight loss, I would suggest something a little healthier than wheat bran.  The thing with wheat bran is that many people are allergic or have insensitivities and don't even know it.  So I say stick with the oat bran because it's safer, plus it tastes better.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I certainly don't want to eat anything that will slow or prevent progress! So, I will stick to Oat Bran for now. 

I enjoy eating hot Oat Bran or Whole Oats for my pwo meal. But, I picked up a little bit of wheat bran the other day from the store to add extra fiber to meals... sprinkled some in my oat bran for extra fiber... also put some in my pre workout shake this morning (1c low carb milk, whey, flax oil, 1/8c wheat bran)..it was like little bits of coconut in my shake! Yummy! Anyway, I wont buy more Wheat bran for now.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wheat Bran itself won't slow your progress down , it's just that wheat is notorious for insensitivities and insensitivities can slow progress.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 12, 2007)

I see!

OFF TOPIC:
I should be eating about 1 calorie for every pound of my body weight on a cut, right? I've been eating a bit over that; I think I need to cut some cals.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 12, 2007)

jamie1888 said:


> I should be eating about 1 calorie for every pound of my body weight on a cut, right? I've been eating a bit over that; I think I need to cut some cals.


I think you're out by a factor of 10! Start by eating 10kcals/lb body-weight/day, then monitor and adjust accordingly.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nigeepoo said:


> I think you're out by a factor of 10! Start by eating 10kcals/lb body-weight/day, then monitor and adjust accordingly.




LOL! OOPS! Yeah, that's what I meant!


----------

